# Lets talk boats



## T-N-T (Jan 1, 2014)

I am looking to buy a boat this year.  A Duck/Fishing boat.  I do not want to overlook the obvious double purpose possibilities here of coarse...
Rivers and marshes.  I live 30 minutes from the Altamaha and my mother lives in Sav.  So, I can spend plenty of time in both kinds of water.  
I do not know much of anything about mud type motors...  Other than what I see on "Swamp People"  
What brands are good?  Bad? 
Im looking for a 14' to 16' or so aluminum welded (likely)  But I am thinking I will just shop it a while till I see something that tickles my fancy, for a price that only tickles rather than scratches.
Anyone have any luck painting a regular ol shiny aluminum fishing boat?  Im proficient at such activities.  And have access to a nice spray room.  Just never painted any aluminum or any boats.
Dont be afraid to share your boat and pics of what you like on the subject!


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 1, 2014)

Here is mine. Built from scratch. It looked horrible when I got it (cosmetically) but after some rebuilding and a lot of paint, this is what I came up with.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 1, 2014)

Looks just right to me Carolina!

Who else?


----------



## BlastinBill (Jan 1, 2014)

Gator tail and pro drive are great mud motors. Mud Buddy's customer service isn't great. I am a former Mudbuddy owner. If you want a 16' boat, then you really need an 18'. 

Also, have you thought about a tunnel hull with an outboard?


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jan 1, 2014)

carolinagreenhead said:


> Here is mine. Built from scratch. It looked horrible when I got it (cosmetically) but after some rebuilding and a lot of paint, this is what I came up with.



Yeah he did a good job. That boat was in serious need of some paint.

On a side note where u been hiding. Don't hear much outta u these days


----------



## waistdeep (Jan 1, 2014)

try out mud and regular motors if you plan on fishing & hunting , i went with reg motor and stick stearing and love mine.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 1, 2014)

Well, Bill, an outboard is easy to find for sure.  I just think that tidal waters and low river levels will result in sand and muck sucked up in the motor.  I buy 4x4 trucks and I use the ever living crap out of em.  I know I will do the same with my boat.  So, I figure I will be saying, "If I can just get over that sand bar...."  I know me,  Im rough on things.  But I am just looking for an open kinda boat.  
Dad has a 1448 jon boat that brand new basically.  Would work most the time.  BUT I dont want the big ol seats that go across it getting in the way of me moving around shooting.  So, I will find something.  Maybe with a motor on it.  Maybe without.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 1, 2014)

waistdeep said:


> try out mud and regular motors if you plan on fishing & hunting , i went with reg motor and stick stearing and love mine.



I have operated stick steer motors and a few 9.9-15hp "hand opperated"  Big boats with steering wheels.  But never a mud motor
Stick steering is the bomb I admit.  Fold down outa the way...


----------



## dfhooked (Jan 1, 2014)

What is your budget? This will be the first question to be answered as to what will best suit your needs.  There is no perfect do it all boat, will you fish more than hunt? Do you hunt with more than one other person? Contact Prodigy Boats, he is in N Ga and builds a sweet mud boat and is a dealer for both Gator Tail and Mud buddy.  IF you have not done much research check out mud motor talk and use the search function.  If you answer some of the above questions you will get some more people to give their 2cents.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 1, 2014)

UpSouth811 said:


> Yeah he did a good job. That boat was in serious need of some paint.
> 
> On a side note where u been hiding. Don't hear much outta u these days



Headed to the water looking for feathers. Just a phone call away. How bout you?


----------



## josephcedwards (Jan 1, 2014)

Here is my old boat I completely refurbished. New paint, camo wrap, spray in liner, light bar, winch 18hp mud motor. Sold to buy a new one.


----------



## josephcedwards (Jan 1, 2014)

Here is the new one. 2014 Tracker Sportsman 1548. Highly recommended!!!!!


----------



## Barroll (Jan 1, 2014)

http://www.gator-tail.com/


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 1, 2014)

I hunt on a 20 ft go-devil with a 35 HP go-devil surface drive. That thing kicks serious butt. Got a 12 gal aluminum gas tank up against the front deck that stays out of the way and dual side storage boxes, there's plenty of room for gear and moving about. Check them out, this is my second season on it and I couldn't be happier. Also a little less pricey than the mud buddy and gator tail gator trax and war eagles.

DB


----------



## triton196 (Jan 2, 2014)

look up freddy king on you tube. he shows the express boats with the mud buddy motor with different engines. If I had the money that's what I would go with for sure.


----------



## FowlPlay1 (Jan 2, 2014)

A freind of a freind bought this boat had it in water one time and i think is still having issues with a belt that broke. ordered a new one but its to big so now hes having to shim it down. i dont know ins and outs but i know the boat looked familiar. nice boat though for sure.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 2, 2014)

If you are wanting a surface drive motor you need to pair it with a mud hull yes you can run one on a regular hull, but they run better on a mud hull.  I would go with an excel or express boat if you are willing to spend a little.  They come with all the bells and whistles and just are slap tough boats.  Also some of the excels have pin on and off platforms along with trolling motor mounts.  Which is what caught my eye you can flats fish and pond fish in the summer then come duck season pull the pins and your ready to go.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Jan 2, 2014)

If you have never ran a surface drive you don't know what your missing. You literally go anywhere u wanna go. If your hunting places that are shallow or with a lot of vegetation id go with one. cause with a outboard you'll be out pushing and that's no fun.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 2, 2014)

This one could be yours


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 2, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> This one could be yours



How heavy is that thing?????


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 2, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> How heavy is that thing?????



19' 8" long 940 lbs empty.


----------



## Barroll (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm going to throw this out there....if you don't know if you need a mud motor....then you don't need one


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 2, 2014)

DuckHuntin101 said:


> If you have never ran a surface drive you don't know what your missing. You literally go anywhere u wanna go. If your hunting places that are shallow or with a lot of vegetation id go with one. cause with a outboard you'll be out pushing and that's no fun.



And I will throw this out there,  If you think you cant get stuck then prepare to work hard ALOT.  All the mud motor will do is give you bigger testes and therefore make your stuck much worse than it would be in an outboard.

But then as long as you have a buddy to help you thats part of the fun.

I have never run an outboard 30 ft up onto dry land trying to get to water that was 45 ft away!!!!  LOLlol


----------



## Apache_Mech15 (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm supposed to be buying a 16 ft Jon boat with a 25 hp on the back. To yall prefer camo wrap or painting. It's gonna be my one boat do all. I want to fish, hunt, and gig out of this thing.


----------



## Barroll (Jan 2, 2014)

Apache_Mech15 said:


> I'm supposed to be buying a 16 ft Jon boat with a 25 hp on the back. To yall prefer camo wrap or painting. It's gonna be my one boat do all. I want to fish, hunt, and gig out of this thing.



Paint it


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 2, 2014)

From experience, the surface drive from go-devil is one bad piece of machinery. I call it an aquatic 4x4. However, that being said, you need to have half a brain and stay on the water. The definition of boat is a vehicle that floats on water. No water, no go. I've made a wrong turn or two in my 20 footer and it's not fun pushing out but it's not the end of the world. It's a lot slicker and easier to go over tall thick vegetation if you use the slick bottom paints on the market.

DB


----------



## dillakilla12 (Jan 2, 2014)

Prodigy boats.


----------



## BlastinBill (Jan 2, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> And I will throw this out there,  If you think you cant get stuck then prepare to work hard ALOT.  All the mud motor will do is give you bigger testes and therefore make your stuck much worse than it would be in an outboard.
> 
> But then as long as you have a buddy to help you thats part of the fun.
> 
> I have never run an outboard 30 ft up onto dry land trying to get to water that was 45 ft away!!!!  LOLlol


Preach on... "Hold on!".... "Crap!"... "We almost made it"


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Jan 2, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> And I will throw this out there,  If you think you cant get stuck then prepare to work hard ALOT.  All the mud motor will do is give you bigger testes and therefore make your stuck much worse than it would be in an outboard.
> 
> But then as long as you have a buddy to help you thats part of the fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 2, 2014)

BlastinBill said:


> Preach on... "Hold on!".... "Crap!"... "We almost made it"



THIS


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 2, 2014)

I duck hunt, deer hunt, gator hunt, small game hunt, and fish out of this one.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 2, 2014)

Im not in the " I dont know if I need a mud motor group"  I know that IF I buy it, I WILL use it.  And Ducker, I hope I am never faced with geting it 30 ft into a 45 ft cross country trip.  But sadly I know that is the kinda thing I do.  I once winched a UTV through a wattering hole because I couldnt back up.  It was 7 ft deep.  Had to dry the thing out.
Thanks for your comments and help guys.  I know I can google all day long.  BUT, ya'll are my GON, real world, hunt in the same kinda places as I will brothers.  Your opinions and experiences will mimic mine.
Budget?  I dont know.  If I keep it cheap, I can just buy it outright.  If I get sucked in by nice shiny accessories, well I aint never shied away from a payment before.
Josheph- I almost contacted you about your boat...  But I think, like you did too, I want one a little longer.  But I like where you went with that boat...  I believe that is the style boat I will be looking out for more than others.  But who knows.


----------



## quack attack (Jan 2, 2014)

Edge is the way to go!


----------



## pitbull (Jan 2, 2014)

This one does me just dandy


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Jan 2, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=768923&stc=1&d=1388703827 here's mine a 16' fisher welded semi v. Has a electric start 25hp merc. I did everything you see to it. Great all around boat and very dependable so far


----------



## dirtysouthforeman (Jan 2, 2014)

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=768925&stc=1&d=1388704225 and a pic out of the water. Its a 1648. I can hunt big lakes or back waters


----------



## gsppurist (Jan 2, 2014)

This is my boat.  I just need it to get me someplace fast and ditch it in the grass.

I needed it stable enough to have my daughter and friends on and not feel like I will tip someone out.

Use it to Alligator hunt, duck hunt, fish (bass and reds).  I have taken it through one foot of water with the big motor up and trolling motor on high speed with everyone standing on the bow.

Although the cost HURT.  I only wanted to buy a boat once.  No regrets which I would have had if I had gotten a smaller boat.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 2, 2014)

gsppurist said:


> This is my boat.  I just need it to get me someplace fast and ditch it in the grass.
> 
> I needed it stable enough to have my daughter and friends on and not feel like I will tip someone out.
> 
> ...



That thing is HUGE.  Nice rig though I want something like that to be able to run the rivers and duck hunt along with running the flats.  The wife's mom lives in Jacksonville so got some great red fishing available.


----------



## gsppurist (Jan 2, 2014)

I run mine in big waters and it has worked great.

 I am moving to near the Snake/Columbia river in Washington/Idaho so I can use it there also.  
Before I leave I am going to motor from Columbus to Seminole lake just for fun.


----------



## dom (Jan 3, 2014)

gsppurist said:


> I run mine in big waters and it has worked great.
> 
> I am moving to near the Snake/Columbia river in Washington/Idaho so I can use it there also.
> Before I leave I am going to motor from Columbus to Seminole lake just for fun.



wow, that'll be a trip


----------



## Duckbob (Jan 3, 2014)

This is my rig, 20 ft go-devil boat and 35 HP surface drive. 

DB

Nevermind won't let me upload pics. Moderator, little help please.


----------



## HuntFishLive (Jan 4, 2014)

I have had plenty of duck boats, not saying what I suggest is the best but what I feel works the best for me, I like a 1548-1648 Semi-V  with a open floor, platform up front for a dog and a 40 hp tiller on the back with a jack plate. I like to be able to get where I am going fast. I had a manual jack plate on my last boat and could raise motor just to where prop is in the water and basically use it as a mud motor and plow through the hydrilla on the river.


----------



## quack attack (Jan 4, 2014)

HuntFishLive said:


> I have had plenty of duck boats, not saying what I suggest is the best but what I feel works the best for me, I like a 1548-1648 Semi-V  with a open floor, platform up front for a dog and a 40 hp tiller on the back with a jack plate. I like to be able to get where I am going fast. I had a manual jack plate on my last boat and could raise motor just to where prop is in the water and basically use it as a mud motor and plow through the hydrilla on the river.



X2! I have a hydraulic jack plate on mine and will never have another without it, with a 40 on back you can jack up and nail the gas and go, have seen many mud motor owners disappointed with their rig on Georgia lake bottom when that 40 slides right by em


----------



## Felton (Jan 4, 2014)

First off mud motors and sandbars don't mix.

Now do you plan on hunting rhetts with it at all?

If you do I would recomend 1448 or 1442 with a 25 hp
Its a pain getting big boats into rhetts. I have helped a couple people with big boats get into rhetts, I have not seen any of them back.

You might want to check out Backwoods landing for ideas. (no affiliation)


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 4, 2014)

Felton said:


> First off mud motors and sandbars don't mix.
> 
> Now do you plan on hunting rhetts with it at all?
> 
> ...



Well, I dont plan on digging the prop into the sand or anything.  So,  what do you mean?

Also as far as "plan on hunting" locations...  I dont really have any plans other than a spot I mildly know of within 45 minutes of the house.  Once I get a boat then I can start figuring where to hunt.  Unless of coarse we are going to do a 180 on this forum and people are going to start just giving up spots to hunt to others.


----------



## Felton (Jan 5, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> So, I figure I will be saying, "If I can just get over that sand bar...."



Read your quote and just wanted to make sure.

I don't know wheather to try talking you into hunting Rhetts or try talking you out of hunting Rhetts. 

Bigger boats are great just can't hunt rhetts very easy. Its your decision if you want to try. If your going to hunt the sound and river then get the big boat. I wish we had a couple boats to cover all the different hunting we do.

I'll give you some GPS numbers and let you fight the guy for his spot. haha

Sounds like you know what you want. Good luck!!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 6, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I duck hunt, deer hunt, gator hunt, small game hunt, and fish out of this one.



Nic, I figured you for a dugout or a birch bark canoe or maybe some whale hide kayak........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 6, 2014)

redneck_billcollector said:


> Nic, I figured you for a dugout or a birch bark canoe or maybe some whale hide kayak........





Gonna try to talk ol Ben into makin` me an Aleut style kayak.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 6, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> This is my rig, 20 ft go-devil boat and 35 HP surface drive.
> 
> DB
> 
> Nevermind won't let me upload pics. Moderator, little help please.


Resize and try to repost


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jan 7, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Gonna try to talk ol Ben into makin` me an Aleut style kayak.



Yall gonna make it out of brain taned beaver hides?  Might be good for sneaking around in some of our creeks or out on Lake Chehaw, I imagine a hide boat might be flexibale enough to handle all the stumps. Where'd you take that picture, south of Albany or north of there?  Or am I wrong and that ain't the Flint?

Went back an looked at your pic, don't see any rocks.....but the color of the water.....might not be the flint.


----------



## strutlife (Jan 7, 2014)

Found what I think may be my duck hunting/fishing boat. Its a 1548DK boat made by G3 for duck hunting. Has a 20hp yamaha tiller motor on it and already has lights on front from factory. Also has extra braces on bow of boat that strengthens it more. Not a bad price I don't think. 8400.00. What do you guys think about boat and price?


----------



## LipRipper45 (Jan 7, 2014)

Joseph, I was thinking of getting that same boat. Which motor did you get on it and if its the 25 hp how does it handle fully loaded? speed turning ect? and is it tippy at all?


----------

